# Please Create A Dating Section



## allovher (Mar 20, 2010)

I am sick and tired of having to slueth thru the million chicks that DO smoke weed, but just wont admit it to me when I ask them. 

Sure would like to meet a good stoner chick that isnt a complete slut, which is hard to do on the street believe me!

help us RIU!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 21, 2010)

hahaha! i LIKE THIS IDEA


----------



## JN811 (Mar 21, 2010)

wtf there are like 50 girls on this site... Lmfao.. thats funny shit..


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Mar 21, 2010)

ya it'd be like throwin a kitten in pit of rabid german sheppards


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 21, 2010)

hell i like my woman she is cool with what i do and she dont even so much as drink = more 4 me


----------



## rzza (Mar 21, 2010)

COSIGN


i have even thought about posting this.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 21, 2010)

start posting them pics and stats ladies!


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 21, 2010)

thats not a bad idea! i loves me some stoner boys  but are there enough single women on here to actually make it worthwhile?


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Mar 21, 2010)

ya wheres sarah22 at with them sparkly lips


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 21, 2010)

ImTheFireMan said:


> ya wheres sarah22 at with them sparkly lips


posted right above you dude


----------



## Evil Buddies (Mar 21, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> posted right above you dude


Do u grow sarah and what strains are u smoking/growing right now if u got any bud.

Evil


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 21, 2010)

Evil Buddies said:


> Do u grow sarah and what strains are u smoking/growing right now if u got any bud.
> 
> Evil


i have grown in the past, different strains, the first grow was a few strains from BC (blueberry, god bud, northern lights, juicy fruit) and then the second grow was of more BC strains and some bagseed. i smoke a variety...right now i have unnamed outdoor bud, its a nice indica. last sack i bought was diesel, and i think thats likely what i'll be getting next time i buy. i like the diesel, it smokes nice


----------



## Evil Buddies (Mar 22, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> i have grown in the past, different strains, the first grow was a few strains from BC (blueberry, god bud, northern lights, juicy fruit) and then the second grow was of more BC strains and some bagseed. i smoke a variety...right now i have unnamed outdoor bud, its a nice indica. last sack i bought was diesel, and i think thats likely what i'll be getting next time i buy. i like the diesel, it smokes nice


 
Yeah the diesel is good I've been getting some that is a cross between Sour diesel and NYC Diesel. Also some good b52 that always manages to do the job.

Nice to see some more female growers any chance of u growing again. I just got some lemon skunk and bubba kush cuttings growing at the mo just waiting for them to get big and strong.


Evil


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 22, 2010)

Evil Buddies said:


> Yeah the diesel is good I've been getting some that is a cross between Sour diesel and NYC Diesel. Also some good b52 that always manages to do the job.
> 
> Nice to see some more female growers any chance of u growing again. I just got some lemon skunk and bubba kush cuttings growing at the mo just waiting for them to get big and strong.
> 
> ...


i definitely want to grow again, but i cant where im living. i live at home still, and while my mom tolerated it for 2 grows, she just simply is not comfortable with me consistently growing in her house, which i completely understand. the smell makes her nauseous. so if i can find a new location, then i'll hopefully get back growing again


----------



## Evil Buddies (Mar 22, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> i definitely want to grow again, but i cant where im living. i live at home still, and while my mom tolerated it for 2 grows, she just simply is not comfortable with me consistently growing in her house, which i completely understand. the smell makes her nauseous. so if i can find a new location, then i'll hopefully get back growing again


That's great that ur mom let u grow a couple times. She must be a cool mom , I hope u get a new location to start growing. My last grow was last year summer. Just starting my new grow now andi im a happy man.


Evil


----------



## Evil Buddies (Mar 22, 2010)

P.S those are some lovely lushous lips lol.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Mar 22, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> hehe Thanks hun


My pleasure gonna give u some rep for having those lovely lips hehee


Evil


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 22, 2010)

I think we got our first hook-up


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Mar 22, 2010)

haha 
i saw this somewhere and this thread came to mind


----------



## sakhalchea (Mar 27, 2010)

WoW the chemestry stoped after first hook up was mentioned lol!


----------



## Evil Buddies (Mar 27, 2010)

sakhalchea said:


> WoW the chemestry stoped after first hook up was mentioned lol!


 
Maybe we been talking in private messages hehehe.


Evil


----------



## one11 (Mar 27, 2010)

its not hard finding a girl who smokes... if they don't then get em started...its never too late, lol.


----------



## The Bong Ripper (Mar 28, 2010)

They have dating sites for everything else, why not one for Stoners? Where people could be somewhat anonymous, until they decided to meet. I've always wondered why no one has cornered that market yet.

I've yet to find even one single stoner chick around my area. Just wave after wave of simple minded chicks who only drink/smoke cigs, and mindlessly look at people who smoke weed as being losers. None of them are ever even intelligent enough to hold a decent conversation. It's rough out there, unless you only care about sex.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 5, 2010)

not a bad idea!... Any progression on this?


----------



## Roll a Joint (Apr 5, 2010)

No. You know why?

More than half of this forum is a total sausage fest.

And the other half is guys pretending to be women by getting other ppls pics on myspace n' shit like dat.


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 5, 2010)

Roll a Joint said:


> No. You know why?
> 
> More than half of this forum is a total sausage fest.
> 
> And the other half is guys pretending to be women by getting other ppls pics on myspace n' shit like dat.


so, are you saying that you dont believe im a girl? lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2010)

sarah's all woman .....but you have to stand in line, Evil Buddies was first ...and he's elite


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 6, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> sarah's all woman .....but you have to stand in line, Evil Buddies was first ...and he's elite


lol evil buddies is already 2 or 3 people away from the front of the line  hahaha


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Apr 6, 2010)

i dont even stand in line, i got the VIP entrance 

lets just say, that if you wanted pictures of sarah22's naked body, all you would have to do is rep me with an email address to send it to...


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 6, 2010)

ImTheFireMan said:


> i dont even stand in line, i got the VIP entrance
> 
> lets just say, that if you wanted pictures of sarah22's naked body, all you would have to do is rep me with an email address to send it to...


hahaha ah dude...you kill me


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Apr 6, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> hahaha ah dude...you kill me



not even in denial, i'm glad we're on the same page, hahaha jk


----------



## crystalman (Apr 6, 2010)

curious to see were this thread goes , hopefully we can get more female growers i love me a stoner chick


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 6, 2010)

crystalman said:


> curious to see were this thread goes , hopefully we can get more female growers i love me a stoner chick


one of the girls who hangs out in my circle of friends takes the BIGGEST hits i've EVER seen from the bong. its fucking insane. she'll fill the entire room with smoke after clearing 1 hit. she's pretty kick ass  i wonder if i can get her to come on here...


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Apr 6, 2010)

iu'm tryin to get rid of some of these hoes


----------



## drumbum3218 (Apr 7, 2010)

allovher said:


> I am sick and tired of having to slueth thru the million chicks that DO smoke weed, but just wont admit it to me when I ask them.
> 
> Sure would like to meet a good stoner chick that isnt a complete slut, which is hard to do on the street believe me!
> 
> help us RIU!!!


Not one to make broad generalizations, but you think you have a better chance of meeting a down to earth woman thru computer forum? than on the street? Well, maybe, but only if by street you mean "on the street" lol than yea that would be the definition of a slut. But like one dude on this thread said, turn off ur comp, and meet someone. Grocery stores work for me, its so sexy seeing a girl push a shopping cart (or doing anything anywhere for that matter), and I have a soft spot for hott cashiers. If you want to weed out the girls that do smoke, go to a common public place , maybe even strike up and convo with the first girl you see (doesnt go anywhere? then the 2nd girl you see), ask her if she'd like to smoke since you don't like to smoke by urself, or just spark up a joint and see if the scent draws in any attention. If you see a cop, start yelling COP! COP! AAAARRRGGGH! WATCH oUT ITS A COPPER! and get a move on it. (Really props to you if you do any of these things, initiate a convo, smoke pot in public, and/or shaming a cop in public (safest place to do it plus they love it, or at least you will, very satisfying try it. They can't arrest you for warning the public of the impending dangerous presence of a piggy. I don't know tho, i only do it cuz i know i could always just run if it came down to it.)


----------

